# question on overclocking and cooling



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

hi, I have 2 questions, firstly, im thinking of overclocking my amd phenom X3 8650 triple core processer 2.3ghz. I have 3 fans on my pc. one on top, one on the side, and the stock one one the back.

To overclock I need to edit the "fsb" in my bios, but they are nowhere to be found. any ideas?
also, if you think i should get a cooling system before overclocking could you recomend one?
thanks


----------



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

*how do I overclock a amd phenomx3 8650*

can I overclock this? in my bios it doesnt have the fsb and even that program cpuCooL wont find it coz my motherboard isnt there, so cant i overclock it at all?


----------



## jono222111 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Which is better for gaming!!!*

hi, I dont know which processer to get, the intel core 2 duo that is 3.1ghz and 2 cores

or the amd phenomx3 8650 2.3ghz with 3 cores.

which of the 2 is better? the intel one has more ghz and ends up at 6.2ghz
but would the amd phenom be better?
because in these days pretty much all the new games have multi core support, so the amd would be better for gaming then right?


----------



## roopster (Jan 17, 2010)

It all depends on your preference. 
How much you would like to spend on it and all.
You Can get a Good MSI or Asus 790 FX amd MOBO for about 150-200$ + AM3 PHenom II X 4 955 BE for 160$
Plus It will also depend UpOn If you want to play in SLI or CroSSFire. 
Above Listed Set up in this reply is what i have. 

As For intel I am not a Fan of intel. 
Just A Personal Opinion.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you wont be able to put in an intel cpu in a board that takes amd cpus so if you want an intel cpu you would have to buy another motherboard.

Is your system prebuilt? i.e did you buy it from a shop? if so then manufacturers of computers you buy from shops usually lock the BIOS so you cant change things. You should never use a program to overclock the computer it should always be done by you and through the BIOS


----------

